# the amazing sparkles



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i finally got sparkles pictures here they are at 3 weeks 
food i want food








how about some scritches


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww what a cutie  I bet you can't wait to get Sparkles home.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awwww!!  She's beautiful Allen! I bet you and Stretch can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

counting the days

i hope sparkles don,t take as long to wean like stretch did


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

Soooo Cute! We met our girls when they were 4 weeks old. It did seem like forever till they could come home but boy are they worth it. Congratulations!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Your lucky Allen she sounds like a really nice breeder  to bad she lived so far away from me ...lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

olly&izzy said:


> Soooo Cute! We met our girls when they were 4 weeks old. It did seem like forever till they could come home but boy are they worth it. Congratulations!


I met Bailee when he was just 2 weeks old, now that was torture.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I had to what for a few weeks for Ollie he is the only one I waited for but I got to talk to him on the phone  he was loud even then...lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

she does ship in canada laurago if you want i,ll get her web site for you


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a beautiful little baby  I had to wait for Spike for only one week. And that was horrible enough torture for me


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i had to wait till stretch was 9 weeks old


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful little baby! I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

You think, meeting them at 2 weeks was bad, we met Little Bill when he was just a few days old, he was so pink and bald! :lol: Then we had to wait until he was on seed! And that took longer because he was lazy and was still letting his mum and dad feed him! 

I love cockatiels when they are babies, there eyes look so big!!


----------

